# Water changes/Ammonia/CO2 in new tank



## johnjo (20 Feb 2012)

Hi

Newly set up tank (running for 2 days) with the below kit, substrate and plants. I have an ammonia spike which i believe is normal for my set up but unsure what to do about it. I have seeded the tank with some of my dad's filter bacteria but was wondering how often and by how much i have to do water changes. If i do 2 a week won't i be starving the bacteria of its food source so restricting its growth and making the tank slower at cycling the ammonia?
Will it harm my plants if the ammomia stays high? its currently between 4PPM & 8PPM.

Right...CO2, will my tank be supplying enough to my plants as it is or will i have to add a supplement. I currently have lamp set up to come on for 6 hrs a day. Will more water changes help or hinder the CO2 distrubution in the tank?

35L tank (reckon there's only 30l in tank at best due to substrate and plants)
Amazonia new
11w T5 lamo
Tetratec EX600 filter
Heater

Water has been in the tank for 2 days now. No fish currently in tank. Added mulm from my dad's tank to help cycling.

Plants:
Anubia nana bonzai
Narrow leaf Java fern
Crypt wendii
Crypt...not sure?
Pogostemon helferi
Stem plant unknown
Corkscrew Vallis 
Vallis
Christmas moss
Cladophora ball

Tank pic if needed: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/35l8.jpg/

Sorry for all the questions but there is only one way to learn..... from you lot!!

Cheers John


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Feb 2012)

Hi,
    It's not at all clear whether this is a CO2 enriched tank. Can you clarify whether you are injecting or using liquid carbon?

Cheers,


----------



## johnjo (20 Feb 2012)

No Ceg it's not CO2 enriched, no injection or carbon added, although I have some liquid carbon that I got last week. Not sure if I need it or if I have strong enough lighting to use it?


----------

